# Site One Bermuda Schedule



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Went to my local Site One looking for Celsius and Certainty. They have the cheapest price for Celsius, but didn't have it in stock. While I was there the guy started talking about some other herbicides for killing Fescue in Bermuda and some other stuff. Nice guy and very helpful. Before I left he mentioned they had a new maintenance calendar. I ask for it because I wanted to post it here. Of course it pushes some of their LESCO brands, but it actually looks fairly legit. Have a look-see.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

It's a pretty good program, especially for those who don't have the setup to blanket spray Pre-M (or just want the simplicity of granular apps). Only thing I would add is a higher K fert like 0-0-50 in the fall.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Interesting. This is a schedule of a competitor of site one.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My starting place for a schedule is someone who isn't trying to sell me something; such as at the university extension office.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I see they have Top Choice for insects... can a DIYer get Top Choice at Site One?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> My starting place for a schedule is someone who isn't trying to sell me something; such as at the university extension office.


😂

Fair point


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I see they have Top Choice for insects... can a DIYer get Top Choice at Site One?


It's a restricted use pesticide. So unless you have a license through your state, acquiring it will be impossible.


----------

